# Are there people losing weight, what do you do?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I've been running for a long time. I run like 5 times a week. I lost 19 kilograms since the summer and I wanna lose more weight.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

What for you need to do this. Why society telling to us to loose weight.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lose weight for health. Excess weight can be a health issue. Also I prefer not having a roll in my middle--but do have a small one. Generally you have to do aerobic exercise and eat less. That way the exercise boosts the metabolism against the reduction in metabolism that would otherwise come from eating less. Of course, if you have any medical conditions you would want to discuss the exercise part with your doctor.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Levanda said:


> What for you need to do this. Why society telling to us to loose weight.


The only reason is for looks.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Cut out the carbs.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty simple formula: Calories out > calories in. 

Tying this back to classical music: Run, bike, walk, hike, pump the iron while listening to music > drinking a bottle of wine while analyzing the score.


Oh, and also, GO VEGAN!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> I've been running for a long time. I run like 5 times a week. I lost 19 kilograms since the summer and I wanna lose more weight.


Your exercise regime made me think of something else. When I was 19 I weighed 235 pounds (at 6'1") and it was not from muscle. I decided I wanted to be skinny again and started running 4 miles a day 5 days a week and only eating about as much as a can of vegetables, and egg and a beef jerky per day. I did this for 2 months and at the end of the 2 months I weighed 175 pounds! This type of weight loss regime would probably kill an older person and probably was not too wise for me at age 19 either, but it worked. The worst thing is that besides all that running and so little food, I remember smoking 2 packs of cigarettes a day (40 total) and drinking about 7 cups of coffee a day, which is to say that I did not change those habits to accommodate the running/weight loss regime. After that I never exceeded 195 pounds and about 10 years ago was actually down to around 165 pounds. Now I am just under 180 pounds at age 57, so figure I am doing pretty good. And it sounds like you are doing pretty good, though I don't know how much you weighed at the beginning or how much more you desire to lose. So maybe you are half way there, or more?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Your exercise regime made me think of something else. When I was 19 I weighed 235 pounds (at 6'1") and it was not from muscle. I decided I wanted to be skinny again and started running 4 miles a day 5 days a week and only eating about as much as a can of vegetables, and egg and a beef jerky per day. I did this for 2 months and at the end of the 2 months I weighed 175 pounds! This type of weight loss regime would probably kill an older person and probably was not too wise for me at age 19 either, but it worked. The worst thing is that besides all that running and so little food, I remember smoking 2 packs of cigarettes a day (40 total) and drinking about 7 cups of coffee a day, which is to say that I did not change those habits to accommodate the running/weight loss regime. After that I never exceeded 195 pounds and about 10 years ago was actually down to around 165 pounds. Now I am just under 180 pounds at age 57, so figure I am doing pretty good. And it sounds like you are doing pretty good, though I don't know how much you weighed at the beginning or how much more you desire to lose. So maybe you are half way there, or more?


I lost 19 kilograms since the summer. I wanna lose 2 more kilograms for now. My height is 172 cm. I went from 89 kilograms to 70 kilograms. I wanna be 68 kilograms. But my weight is at the same weight for 2 weeks. It is like my body now keeps itself from losing weight after the loss of 19 kilograms weight. I am 25 years old by the way.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Now, you'all just wait until your golden years :lol:. Those pounds/kilograms don't come off so easy any more. 

I've been fighting a weight issue for several years ... since I was diagnosed with type II diabetes actually. Some of the meds I am required to take actually add pounds, so it takes double the effort to lose anything. 

I also have mobility issues, and neuropathy in both feet. 

I try to eat the right things which means eating fewer carbs and more vegetables. Fortunately I have always loved eating salads all my life, so that is my normal lunch most days. 

I need to lose at least 80 pounds - just lost 7 recently because I was down with the Flu. Go figure


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Lose weight for health. Excess weight can be a health issue. ... Generally you have to do aerobic exercise and eat less. That way the exercise boosts the metabolism against the reduction in metabolism that would otherwise come from eating less. Of course, if you have any medical conditions you would want to discuss the exercise part with your doctor.


The diet 'industry' makes millions of $$ from telling people how to lose weight. Those few sentences are all you need to know.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

sospiro said:


> The diet 'industry' makes millions of $$ from telling people how to lose weight. Those few sentences are all you need to know.


Right, but as Krummhorn notes, this method does not work so well when we get older and have medical conditions. Good reason to lose the excess weight when we are younger. I have noticed that it seems harder to lose weight now than it did when I was a young buck.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> I lost 19 kilograms since the summer. I wanna lose 2 more kilograms for now. My height is 172 cm. I went from 89 kilograms to 70 kilograms. I wanna be 68 kilograms. But my weight is at the same weight for 2 weeks. It is like my body now keeps itself from losing weight after the loss of 19 kilograms weight. I am 25 years old by the way.


You have achieved about 90 percent of your goal. That is a major victory. Your main goal now could be to make sure you don't add any back on, and the loss of two more KGs can be secondary, and at 3% of your total weight is rather insignificant. Your weight can vary that much or more depending on what time of day you weigh yourself, whether you have just eaten a meal, and or had a movement.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Avey said:


> Pretty simple formula: Calories out > calories in.
> 
> Tying this back to classical music: Run, bike, walk, hike, pump the iron while listening to music > drinking a bottle of wine while analyzing the score.


The alcohol calorie calculator:

http://rethinkingdrinking.niaaa.nih.gov/Tools/Calculators/Calorie-Calculator.aspx

Read it and weep, everybody.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> The alcohol calorie calculator:
> 
> http://rethinkingdrinking.niaaa.nih.gov/Tools/Calculators/Calorie-Calculator.aspx
> 
> Read it and weep, everybody.


Meh. Fewer calories than a Starbucks coffee milkshake.

I'd rather have a beer for dessert than a pice of cake or pie.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Meh. Fewer calories than a Starbucks coffee milkshake.
> 
> I'd rather have a beer for dessert than a pice of cake or pie.


It actually depends on how much wine you drink. If you drank enough wine to get drunk, then it would be too many calories. I am not drinking alcohol because of its having too many calories but drinking just one beer or one glass of wine wouldn't be much of a problem. I used to drink alcohol to get drunk. I gave up alcohol 4 months ago. This is when I started losing weight. I gave up alcohol and I started doing cardio. Not only did I give up alcohol but also I gave up sugar and salt. When I drink tea, I don't put any sugar to it. I drink a lot of coffee but I don't put any sugar nor milk to it. I also don't eat bread and things like this.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Definitely agree with not drinking do much to get drunk. One beer isn't a big deal, a six pack us a lot.

Personally, I have low blood pressure and don't get enough salt, and I love bread and pasta and all that. They satisfy me. What you want avoid is foods that pack calories but don't make you feel full.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Best thing I've ever done to lose weight is not to eat after 7:00 p.m. A flight surgeon I know explained it to me that the the body usually decreases production of stomach acid in the evening and so there is no metabolism taking place - Yes the stomach will churn the contents inside but all will be expelled into the large and then into the small intestine and no uptake of important nutrition takes place. Lots of fat does make it into the bloodstream however, with the result that you gain weight. Yes, there are people with very high rates of metabolism and they rarely get fat despite dumping truckloads of food into their gut.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ilarion said:


> Yes, there are people with very high rates of metabolism and they rarely get fat despite dumping truckloads of food into their gut.


I have had this at times but it seems after doing that for several years suddenly the weight starts to creep up. Must be I changed something and the metabolism slowed. I remember one time I was going through two large bags of peanut M&Ms per week for probably a year before it started piling up on me.

Also, metabolism slows with age, but then I think so does stomach capacity. When I was young I could put down three plates full of spaghetti. Now, one plate and I am full.

Ha, I would not have the excess 5-10 pounds but that I am a dark chocolate nut. Eat over 30 grams per day, usually in the 80-90 percent cacao range.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

For many years an active lifestyle (triathlons) meant that I could eat anything that I wanted and stay relatively slim. Unfortunately the wear and tear on my body (and life-long chronic bronchitis) started to limit me to daily walks and yoga 5 times a week. That worked for many years until my metabolism started slowing done, as it is wont to do as you age. The fact that I have a sweet tooth and that I like to share a bottle of wine with my wife a few times a week started to pile on the weight.

An injury that kept me on the coach for a month or so really hurt. When I could start exercising again I thought the extra pounds would go away if I cut back on my eating a little. They didn't and I was ready to just chalk it up to getting older (63). Then I read a few articles on artificial sweeteners. I liked drinking cola and thought that I was being virtuous by drinking Diet Coke. After some more research I decided to give up artificial sweeteners. The original plan was to switch to non-diet soda, but I ended up dropping sodas completely. It took some time (and at first I really didn't reduce any calories), but eventually I noticed that I felt full and would stop eating short of what used to be my standard serving. I've always liked fruit, but now they seemed sweeter and a good substitute for other deserts. Artificial sweeteners appear to block the full sensation and screw up your taste buds on the sweet end. So you eat more and more of what you eat is loaded with sugar, which will lead to problems.

At my wife's suggestion we only have wine twice a week now and sometimes just open a half bottle. I do not consider this a diet--more of a lifestyle change--and we still are active with walks and yoga. The bottle line is a slow weight loss, probably a pound every 10 days. I'm about 15 pounds short of my fit days, but I feel confident that I will get there.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The eating-late-in-the-day thing is hotly contested. People have theories, but I don't think there's been definitive research.

Of course, if eating less late means eating less overall, that will help. A lot of people just have a habit of stuffing their gob with unhealthy food while watching nighttime TV.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rangstrom said:


> I do not consider this a diet--more of a lifestyle change...


That is the key to losing weight and keeping it off. Anything is a diet, such as the old joke of the sea food diet: I see food, I eat it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> The eating-late-in-the-day thing is hotly contested.


One thing for sure about eating late in the day (like before bed): It can give you some vivid dreams. :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Florestan said:


> One thing for sure about eating late in the day (like before bed): It can give you some vivid dreams. :lol:


Yeah I think milk/dairy does that. 

I wouldn't call myself a "lover" of food, just a liker of it when it's special. I'm disappointed by food most of the time, and I in general have a low appetite and can pass on _many _items if they're just too sugary, too salty, too fatty. My parents said I showed signs of this when I was even a newborn, when I sometimes didn't cry in the nights so they had to make sure to wake up at the right times to feed me whether or not I woke them up. No hunger pangs? Maybe I was just pain tolerant lol


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah I think milk/dairy does that.
> 
> I wouldn't call myself a "lover" of food, just a liker of it when it's special. I'm disappointed by food most of the time, and I in general have a low appetite and can pass on _many _items if they're just too sugary, too salty, too fatty. My parents said I showed signs of this when I was even a newborn, when I sometimes didn't cry in the nights so they had to make sure to wake up at the right times to feed me whether or not I woke them up. No hunger pangs? Maybe I was just pain tolerant lol


So you like pain, eh? I always knew there was something funny about you...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not trying to lose weight (nor have I ever done so), but something Ilarion said reminds me of when I lived in Germany:

It is customary among many to eat the main meal at lunchtime and to eat a cold supper of bread, cheese, hard boiled eggs, cold cuts, raw vegetables on the side (lettuce, radishes, tomato slices, cucumber slices, etc.) at suppertime.

I was pretty cut back then, far, far more so than now (although I think I still have a pretty decent build and can take my shirt off anytime ).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

At my house the big meal is dinner and we usually have it about 9:30 pm. So I am about to go eat. But that is not so late when you consider that I rarely get to bed before 1:30 am.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've lost 30 pounds in the last several months. I have posted before and after pictures elsewhere.

I've commuted via bicycle for over three years and it had virtually no impact on my weight. The secret for me really is low carbs. I found a diet that worked for me and was able to stick to it because I was doing it not for me but for friends who put me up to it. This particular diet seemed easy, allowing me to drink heated spiced vegetable broth between meals to stave off hunger for the first few weeks was a tremendous help! Now I don't crave pizzas and ice cream and junk, and when I do go back and indulge, that stuff doesn't taste right or satisfy. I'm pretty sure I can keep the weight off forever now. I love the hummus and yogurt and salads that are on the plan.

As to why do it? How about being able to reduce my blood pressure medicine by half and maybe soon cutting it even more or eliminating it? How about being nearly 60 and having the blood pressure of a 25 year old? How about being able to get off the CPAP sleep apnea machine? How about putting years on my life? How about not walking around feeling exhausted all the time? 

Yes. It is very much worth it, and vanity is only icing on the ca-- er, I mean - salad. No pizza tastes as good as this!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Why start a new thread?
I have been steadily losing since January 5 when my Dr. Started talking about my weight and adding medications. I've dropped from 241 to 206. Goal is 189 and to get off meds. 

Carb control and volume of intake. No lunch. No junk. No cheating. Took about 3 weeks to get used to. Now eating more than a modest amount is uncomfortable. I intake 1k to 1.2k calories a day. 

A fairly active job helps and I treadmill when I can.

I've lost before and went back. This time is different. I'm not starving all the time like before. And I'm more determined .


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

Avey said:


> Pretty simple formula: Calories out > calories in.
> 
> Oh, and also, GO VEGAN!


www.sparkpeople.com taught me how to "see" calories by learning my serving sizes. And vegetable are "free"- most of them anyway. Eat just about all you want whenever you want.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

There is so much information on the internet about eating healthy and losing weight. Why start a thread on TC about it? If it were me, I'd do my research instead of asking people to do it for me.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

*Duplicate*

Duplicate post. Sorry


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I don't need advice.
I have a physician for that. If others want to share then I am happy to cheer them on.


TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> There is so much information on the internet about eating healthy and losing weight. Why start a thread on TC about it? If it were me, I'd do my research instead of asking people to do it for me.


----------

